
Cost of Drawbacks - Ninroot
https://reflexio.debec.eu/cost-of-drawbacks
======
Ninroot
The article Principles for Better Design gathers insights on how to solve
problems efficiently, but omits a crucial point: how to evaluate other
people’s designs. This article focuses on one aspect of assessing the
credibility of a design.

Collaboration is essential in the development of great designs, not only
because it engages competition, but also because, since everyone has a piece
of reality, the combination of parts contributes to the resolution of a more
complete reality.

"Knowledge is decentralized, so is reality"

